# sidewalks?



## dr526 (Jul 16, 2007)

If anyone can give me an Idea on bidding time for sidewalks at 2" there is a miles worth in a development. Thanks any help would be appreciated. dr526


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

How bout startin with how many hours it'd take and how much do you need to make per hour???


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

Yep Plus how are you going to clear...guys with shovels, blowers...or maybe a machine?


----------



## dr526 (Jul 16, 2007)

I was trying to find out if anyone had an idea about how long it would take 1person to remove snow with a snow blower vs shovel? I know the amount per hour just need approx. time it would take. Thanks


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

well how long does it take you to walk a mile? thats the speed you would do it with a blower..but how wide are the walks and how wider is the blower? 

I would think it would take atleast an hour with a blower since you have to run it atleast twice since most blowers are less then 3 feet.

and one mane with a shovel...if they are in good shape....and want to work hard in bad weather...atleast 3 hours. and that is if you wait for it to stop...cause he is going to have to do it again if he shovels with the storm...


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

For sidewalks I use a toro snow commander it is the biggest single stage made and has a tilting head that drives it as fast as you want to run behind it. It is way faster and easier to run than any two stage I have owned. If you are only doing 2" at a time you will be able to do it in an hour easy. The walks I do are 5' and it takes a few passes because the blower is only 24". I do about 1,000' of municipal side walk in front of a condo development with it also. That walk is 8' wide and takes about 20 minutes. I can't carry a quad with me when i am out on my route, and they won't let me run a truck on it. So if the snow is less than 10" ,it is faster to do it all with the blower rather than drive back load up and unload a bigger machine. As long as you have the right machine you'll be able to do those walks rather quickly. Chasing after my machine for an hour doesn't sound like fun,but it woud sure beat a shovel!!! One more thing to think about is how smooth the walk is. If the walks are old and all heaved up it will take longer. Good Luck !!!


----------



## dr526 (Jul 16, 2007)

magnatrac;394964 said:


> For sidewalks I use a toro snow commander it is the biggest single stage made and has a tilting head that drives it as fast as you want to run behind it. It is way faster and easier to run than any two stage I have owned. If you are only doing 2" at a time you will be able to do it in an hour easy. The walks I do are 5' and it takes a few passes because the blower is only 24". I do about 1,000' of municipal side walk in front of a condo development with it also. That walk is 8' wide and takes about 20 minutes. I can't carry a quad with me when i am out on my route, and they won't let me run a truck on it. So if the snow is less than 10" ,it is faster to do it all with the blower rather than drive back load up and unload a bigger machine. As long as you have the right machine you'll be able to do those walks rather quickly. Chasing after my machine for an hour doesn't sound like fun,but it woud sure beat a shovel!!! One more thing to think about is how smooth the walk is. If the walks are old and all heaved up it will take longer. Good Luck !!!


Thank you, your info was a great help.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

All the advice above is great and should give you a good idea. I do it a little different. For a mile of sidewalk I bid around 2 - 3 cents per foot. That is $112 - $168. I can plow between 8 mph & 25mph with an average of 10mph. Which means I am done in 6 - 15 minutes and on to the next one. And I can handle snow up to 8" - 10" depending on type. Any thing more and I have a 51" front mounted blower on a Kubota tractor.

I have actually gone as low as $.001 per foot. Yes that is one tenth of a penny for a four foot wide sidewalk per foot. It was for a City job and there was almost 50 miles of sidewalk. They decided to just let the home owner keep doing it.

I don't expect you to go out and buy a quad with a plow to do this job. I just wanted to let you know what someone else might bid if they had a quad.

One more thing. How close to the street are these sidewalks? If you get the City trucks dumping snow on the walks, then that can turn a 2" inch snowfall into a 8" packed mess on the sidewalks and diffently at the corners.


----------



## snowguychicago1 (Nov 2, 2005)

hey Quad plower i have to bid on some sidewalks in chicago i was wounding if i can email you and ask some ?'s if you dont mind


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

You can contact me through my web page.

www.bbyardscape.com


----------

